# Need help on mushroom identification!!



## ishot3bucks

My son walks in and aks if these are morels?? (10 year old) If they are he tells me he found 50 of them!!!:yikes: We live in Clinton Township...I didn't think they were around here??

I don't want to fool around with the wrong stuff?? Here is the pic of a few he took home.


----------



## Flagup

Here is a site I use michiganmorels.com


----------



## Michigan Mike

Hi IS
Looks like some older yellow morels to me and they can be found in every county in Michigan.
It's up to you to be sure though and those might be a bit to old
for the table but hard to tell by the picture.

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/morchella_yellow.html

Mike


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Those are morels. Too bad the little guy didn't find them a few days ago. They look like they might be too gone to eat.


----------



## ishot3bucks

how can you tell if it's to late?? these were picked earlier today...but he says the other 50 or so are still there??

Will they keep growing all summer??


----------



## Boardman Brookies

I guess it is hard to tell from the pics you posted. They look dried out to me, which mean they are going to, or already are going to start to rot. If they are all crusty feeling and crumbly I would pitch them. True morels are safe to eat, but when they get old they bacteria will start to break them down and you don't want to eat that. I would smell them real close, if they smell sweet the are still good to eat I would say, when those whites start to get a real funky smell they are starting to rot. Please don't take my word. I have been picking since I was little and have a lot experience with morels. Whites are still going strong up here where I live, but I have left dozens in the woods the are rotting. When I doubt, throw them out.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

ishot3bucks said:


> In a week or so you wouldn't even know they are there. They will shrivel right up and be gone.


----------



## ishot3bucks

Thanks...I will take a look at the ones in the Woods tomorrow. Some local chef I contacted said he would pay $25.00 lb?? Is that a good price??


----------



## ishot3bucks

Thanks...I will take a look at the ones in the Woods tomorrow. Some local chef I contacted said he would pay $25.00 lb?? Is that a good price??


----------



## ishot3bucks

Thanks...I will take a look at the ones in the Woods tomorrow. Some local chef I contacted said he would pay $25.00 lb?? Is that a good price??


----------



## Boardman Brookies

It would be if you want to make some cash. I personally dry morels and enjoy them all season. I would never sell them.


----------



## fasthunter

Boardman Brookies said:


> It would be if you want to make some cash. I personally dry morels and enjoy them all season. I would never sell them.


 Those things are waaaaay to good to be selling man. If you find some that don't smell punky you should be ok. Kind of like food in the fridge I guess if it smells off it probably is. If it still smells earthy and fresh you should be ok on some of them. With the fresh ones cut them downt he middle length wise and let them soak in a bowl of water for a few minutes. Preheat a pan with real butter. (My preference can't stand margarine) and put a little finely chopped garlic in there. Add the shrooms and cook a few minutes on each side. You'll wish you had more. Also, when you go back to pick those guys be sure to cut them off at the base of the stem with a knife or something similar. Don't pull them out of the ground. Sometimes they'll re-grow in the same spot again next year or later down the road. Those look like they were cut though. That's good. Now it's time for me to go do some bluegill fishing with my flyrod. I'm outta here.


----------



## Oldgrandman

They look gone to me but maybe the ones growing are not. There is a lot of pictures in this forum, Boardman Brookies just made a post with some good pictures of the those and another guy had some good photos of them in the ground still and very fresh. Browse here a little while and you'll know what they look like. Go back there and see if more show up and in the surrounding area, check there next year BTW!


----------



## twohats

Not gone, just pre dried. I still keep them when they are a little dry.Still tasts good to me.


----------



## tdf

Look like eaters to me. If not, give them to me, will go good with my bacon and eggs tomorrow.

d


----------



## theanglerhimself

I have a big white mushroom in the yard, about 8 inches tall with a globe type top, not flat. Kind of like a puffball on a stem. Looks safe, but, I've never seen it before and I know this is the wrong time of year for Puffballs.
Anybody have any idea's of what it might be?


----------



## knockoff64

theanglerhimself said:


> Looks safe


Wrong attitude for a mushroom hunter.

"When in doubt, throw it out" are words to "LIVE" by. 

There are hundreds of thousands of mushroom specie. Most fall in to the inedible to poisonous categories. The list of edible to choice is comparitively short. One must proceed with caution and due diligence before trying any new mushroom.

Don't let anyone tell you off hand, by a description or grainy cell pic, that a mushroom "looks safe".


To the OP: Those are definitly Morels, no mistaking them. Past prime, but if they aren't moldy, mushy or stinky, I'd be all over them!


----------



## RippinLipp

I agree with knockoff... Wrong attitude to have.. Never assume that a mushroom that you DONT know are safe!! If I remember correctly, there was a girl last year that ate 3 mushroom that she found on the side of the road that looked like the ones you by from the store.. Ended up they were Death Caps.. After a long hard battle with death she was very lucky to survive.. So never assume!! Be absolutly positive that what you have is safe to eat.. Any dout throw it out!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

